# Looking for 16 gauge steel shot



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get steel shot for my 16 gauge that's less than 21$ per box. Ouch that is expensive for plain steel shot


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think you will have a tough time finding it for less than this.
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...peed-shok-16-gauge-2-3-4-15-16oz-1350fps.html

Free shipping and no tax.....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I think you will have a tough time finding it for less than this.
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...peed-shok-16-gauge-2-3-4-15-16oz-1350fps.html
> 
> Free shipping and no tax.....


No #3 shot. Grrrrr


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Looking through my reloading manuals and what is available for sale in 16ga is pretty disappointing. In fact the data available is pi$$ poor at best. Other than for the love of the gun there is no point in shooting a 16. Your better off with a 20. There is recipes and shells available with bigger payloads in 20ga than 16ga. It doesn't make sense to me. I thought it would be possible to squeeze more than 7/8oz of shot in a 16 hull. I've never looked at 16ga data before its no wonder the 16 is all but forgotten. 

As a fowling piece you might as well oil up that 16 and hang it on the wall. Cherish those memories of the lead shot days.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Your better off with a 20. There is recipes and shells available with bigger payloads in 20ga than 16ga. It doesn't make sense to me. I thought it would be possible to squeeze more than 7/8oz of shot in a 16 hull. I've never looked at 16ga data before its no wonder the 16 is all but forgotten.
> 
> As a fowling piece you might as well oil up that 16 and hang it on the wall. Cherish those memories of the lead shot days.


I totally agree with this. This was the biggest factor why I did not purchase the new Browning Sweet Sixteen and went with the Weatherby 20 gauge instead. As much as I think there is a place for the 16 ga. in waterfowling it just wasn't worth the extra expense to me when the 20 gauge offers so much more.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*That's what they said about the 256 Newton*



JerryH said:


> Looking through my reloading manuals and what is available for sale in 16ga is pretty disappointing. In fact the data available is pi$$ poor at best. Other than for the love of the gun there is no point in shooting a 16. Your better off with a 20. There is recipes and shells available with bigger payloads in 20ga than 16ga. It doesn't make sense to me. I thought it would be possible to squeeze more than 7/8oz of shot in a 16 hull. I've never looked at 16ga data before its no wonder the 16 is all but forgotten.
> 
> As a fowling piece you might as well oil up that 16 and hang it on the wall. Cherish those memories of the lead shot days.




.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a number of cases of 16 ga steel #2s and #3s. Both sizes shoot low and behind the ducks. sorry

.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> .


There needs to be a love it option


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I have a number of cases of 16 ga steel #2s and #3s. Both sizes shoot low and behind the ducks. sorry
> 
> .


I'll be happy to properly dispose of those 3's for you. ?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I have a number of cases of 16 ga steel #2s and #3s. Both sizes shoot low and behind the ducks. sorry
> 
> .


Awesome, goob.:O--O: That phenomenon afflicts all my shells, regardless of gauge.



LostLouisianian said:


> I'll be happy to properly dispose of those 3's for you. ?


With a 15/16oz payload, those 4s would be an excellent choice. Remember, ammo is a negligible part of your total expenses.;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

. Remember, ammo is a negligible part of your total expenses.

You clearly haven't seen me shoot AT ducks!!!!


----------

